# Olympic track cycling Day 2 - spoiler



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

4000 metre IP final today, let' hope Braddley can maintain the form and pace he showed yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

We also have Chris Hoy and Ross Edgar riding in the men's keirin but I'm not sure how they stand in that discipline on the Olympic stage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Burke through to the medal run-offs in the IP with 4:21.22 after beating Dyudya, knocking another second off his PB

Markov wins the hext heat with a sllower time that Burke

Hayden Roulston wins the 3rd heat in 4:19.22 to go into gold medal final


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

Go Go Wiggins


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Wiggins catches Serov to record a fastest time of 4:16.6

Wiggns v Roulston for gold
Burke v Markov for bronze


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Keirin heat 1
Gregory Bauge gets the derny back wheel, Hoy next


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

wtg HOY


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Hoy hits the front as the derny pulls off, no one can pass him, Bauge second


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Heat 2
Awang (?) Malaysia wins from Shane Kelly
Teun Mulder 3rd, but relegated for riding on the blue


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

Don't know where you're getting the info from, Andrew, but keep it up I can find nothing out here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

PHEW...thought there was going to be a crash there


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Heat 3
Ross Edgar wins from Chiappa (Italy)

It's live on freeview. You said yesterday that you'd no access to news


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/olympics/live_action/7564647.stm


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Heat 4
Ryan Bayley wins from Theo Bos 
Arnaud Tournant to the repachage

Jamaica have almost the same colours as Australia - short sleeves and very slightly lighter green, that's all


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

try here kieth


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that, theloafer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Womens IP Heat 1 
Alison Shanks (NZ) v Sarah Hammer (US)

Shanks wins in 3:32.478


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Womens IP Heat 2
Lesya Kalitovska (Ukraine) v Vilija Sereikaite (Lithuania)

Kalitovska wins in 3:31.785


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Womens IP Heat 3
Rebecca Romero v Katie Mactier

Romero catches Mactier to win in 3:27.703 and move into the gold final


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

wtg rebecca


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Aug 2008)

Can Wendy Houvenaghal (Sp?) join Rebecca? Looking good.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Womens IP Heat 4
Wendy Houvenaghel v Lada Kozlikova (Czech Republic)

Houvenaghel wins in 3:27.829 catching Kolikova with a lap and a half to go

Houvenaghel v Romero for the gold.
Gold no. 4 for team GB, even if the final's tomorrow


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Aug 2008)

All British final, I think we may get the Gold


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

whooooooo both brits in final ...go go girls


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

whos your money on for the gold


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Aug 2008)

I now have to go to a company dinner now so will miss the rest of todays races. I will however go happy in knowing the Brits are all doing a good job so far, will be back for tomorrows events!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

Keirin repechage heat 1
Arnaud Tournant wins


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Aug 2008)

theloafer said:


> whos your money on for the gold



Tough call, but I'd go for Rebecca.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

I've been watching a few of these Keirin heats, now, and I reckon that if the bloke in black didn't keep running out of petrol, he'd win!


----------



## jonathan ellis (16 Aug 2008)

why is there no commentary on BBC interactive? Bit odd...


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

bookies think so too

Rebecca Romero 2/5 
Wendy Houvenaghel 7/4


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

its poss there tea break...lmao


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I've been watching a few of these Keirin heats, now, and I reckon that if the bloke in black didn't keep running out of petrol, he'd win!



Just think how good he'd be if they gave him a top end track bike like the others


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

chris is 3rd after 1 sprint


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

the sounds back whooooooo hugh must have had a natural break..lol


----------



## jonathan ellis (16 Aug 2008)

ah it's back, long toilet break that (at about 40 mins)


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

go chris now up to second


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

He's gonna have to ride hard in the last 30 laps to get this one form lanaras


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

close..but still a medal


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

and still a medal from every track event so far, and with gold and silver guaranteed in the women's pursuit, added to an almost certain gold for wiggins with a possible bronze for burke in the men's pursuit, we are absolutely rocking. 

now it's hoy and edgar in the keirin…


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

Good performance from Chris. got caught napping when the German flew past him to snatch the points and the silver though. 

Now ths sprinting!!!


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

whooooooooooo wtg hoy


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

WOW!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

great ride by hoy…


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

go ross edgar!


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

took a long time for them to fire the gun


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

He was only firing blanks!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

that's the spirit, good gaffa tape bodge


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

lol


----------



## jassy-x (16 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> I've been watching a few of these Keirin heats, now, and I reckon that if the bloke in black didn't keep running out of petrol, he'd win!


......being totally new to watching racing on the 'boards'.......could those of you 'in the know' please enlighten me into the reason or need for the pacer in this particular event......??????


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

me puzzeled now !!!! why restart if the fallers cant rejoin


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

fairest way to have a rolling start?


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

theloafer said:


> me puzzeled now !!!! why restart if the fallers cant rejoin



Because Bos rolled onto the track to stop the race, hoping he would get back in


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo close that one


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

Excellent . Hoy and Edgar in the final!!

Now will they ride tactically to make sure they get the gold? Or will Hoy just ride at the front as he likes to?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ......being totally new to watching racing on the 'boards'.......could those of you 'in the know' please enlighten me into the reason or need for the pacer in this particular event......??????



he's there to bring the pace up to 50kph. it's japanese in origin, so perhaps that's why it seems an odd event to us. exciting though. edgar only needs to finish 3rd…

yeh!


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

Edgar got promoted to 1st place as Nagai twitched dangerously going into the final straight. Nearly brought them all down!!


----------



## jassy-x (16 Aug 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> he's there to bring the pace up to 50kph. it's japanese in origin, so perhaps that's why it seems an odd event to us. exciting though. edgar only needs to finish 3rd…
> 
> yeh!


.....cheers alec......!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

jassy-x said:


> ......being totally new to watching racing on the 'boards'.......could those of you 'in the know' please enlighten me into the reason or need for the pacer in this particular event......??????



As usual, you can always rely on wiki! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirin


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

Steve Austin said:


> Because Bos rolled onto the track to stop the race, hoping he would get back in



they also needed to inspect the surface.


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

Go Go Burke


----------



## yello (16 Aug 2008)

I love the keirin! First time I've seen it and it's really exciting stuff... except for the races that Hoy's in because he's just blitzing it!!


----------



## jassy-x (16 Aug 2008)

Dayvo said:


> As usual, you can always rely on wiki!
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keirin



.....cheers Dayvo....just that wiki isn't always as informative as you guys when it comes to the world of 'two wheels'..........


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 Aug 2008)

Is Burke riding a Brooks saddle?


----------



## summerdays (16 Aug 2008)

Why did the 5th guy come off in the 2nd Keirin? although it gave me a chance to appreciate how steep it banks. And why use wood if its going to give them bad splinters... would there not be better surfaces? (Speaking as someone new to all this).


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

Whooooooooooooooooooo Me Nacked Now


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

burke gets bronze!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

now wiggsy's turn…


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

Wiggins Of Next Go Go


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

wiggins has the gold yeahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

You beauty!


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

well time to get the beer out the fridge and drink to the lads..lol


----------



## marinyork (16 Aug 2008)

This is amazing stuff today. Already beaten/at level of 1992 games medal haul for all events.


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Aug 2008)

Wiggins made that look very easy


----------



## Rob S (16 Aug 2008)

Job done....the bronze was even more rewarding for me, highlight of the day was the men's four...that was awesome stuff.


----------



## jonathan ellis (16 Aug 2008)

speechless wow


----------



## yello (16 Aug 2008)

GB 1 & 2 in the keirin!!!!


----------



## jassy-x (16 Aug 2008)

....''the flying Scotsman''..........!!!


----------



## theloafer (16 Aug 2008)

man he was soooooooooo good there


----------



## jonathan ellis (16 Aug 2008)

Er is that it for today?


----------



## Rob S (16 Aug 2008)

jonathan ellis said:


> Er is that it for today?



Yes...I thought we'd have the womens pursuit but that's tomorrow at approx 1005....also the first appearance of Victoria.


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

It is.
Team pursuit and sprint qualifying tomorrow, plus Rebecca and Wendy fighting it out for who gets gold (about 10:10 if they run to schedule, which they haven't been doing so far)

The women's pursuit will have been put of the following day because they aren't also riding a team pursuit.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Aug 2008)

It's all been about as good as it could possibly have been really. I particularly loved the Keirin final and Steven Burke's bronze ride...


----------



## HLaB (16 Aug 2008)

I expected Wiggins and Hoy to win but it was the lesser medals by Burke and Edgar that got me excited.

Edit: I did find it funny when the commentator announced him as Burk--ey


----------



## andrew_s (16 Aug 2008)

There was an interesting quote from Rebecca Romero in the Guardian


> "shocked at how they are going. Everyone looks to me like they are just rolling over and dying really, allowing us to get on with it. Watching the qualifiers I was thinking my God what's going on here. I can't explain it."



I thought the Worlds performance was too good to be repeated, but it's starting to look like it's intimidated everyone else out of competing properly.


----------



## Rob S (16 Aug 2008)

Makes me wonder why we couldn't have gone for a 1-2-3 in the mens pursuit.


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (16 Aug 2008)

Why does the bloke on the moped always pull out? If he carried on then surely he could be in with a shout of a medal


----------



## Disgruntled Goat (16 Aug 2008)

Really enjoyed the Points race.


----------



## Hilldodger (16 Aug 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Why does the bloke on the moped always pull out? If he carried on then surely he could be in with a shout of a medal




He probaly wouldn't get one, they don't go very fast and almost all of the bikes would sprint past him. Maybe they should give him a headstart?

Or, they could use the big 500cc Triumphs they used to use at Leicester's Saffron Lane.....that'd give Chris Hoy summat to think about


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

andrew_s said:


> There was an interesting quote from Rebecca Romero in the Guardian
> 
> 
> I thought the Worlds performance was too good to be repeated, but it's starting to look like it's intimidated everyone else out of competing properly.



the worlds performance was a repeat of the previous year's 7 golds in majorca, so this is the third big event in a row they've dominated. 

and with the youngsters putting in such a good show, don't expect that to change for a while either


----------



## Dayvo (16 Aug 2008)

Disgruntled Goat said:


> Why does the bloke on the moped always pull out? If he carried on then surely he could be in with a shout of a medal



C'mon, DG, keep up, will you! 



Dayvo said:


> I've been watching a few of these Keirin heats, now, and I reckon that if the bloke in black didn't keep running out of petrol, he'd win!


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2008)

I thought the moped bloke used to wear a beret which was a lot more fun than a crash helmet.


----------



## ComedyPilot (16 Aug 2008)

I think the Olympic success ought to be broadcast on a football forum, see if we can get any converts, after all English football is sh*t, they might as well support something successful. Given Hoy, Cooke, Wiggins, Burke and Edgar's performances they should be paid more than some weasley footballer with an attention-seeking bimbo wife!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Aug 2008)

ComedyPilot said:


> I think the Olympic success ought to be broadcast on a football forum, see if we can get any converts, after all English football is sh*t, they might as well support something successful. Given Hoy, Cooke, Wiggins, Burke and Edgar's performances they should be paid more than some weasley footballer with an attention-seeking bimbo wife!



methinks you're forgetting pooley, newton and gold/silver medals elect romero and houvenagel (sp).


----------



## mondobongo (16 Aug 2008)

Fantastic haul today, Hoy and Co make it look absolutely effortless.


----------



## BIGSESAL (16 Aug 2008)

Best day of the olympics yet.


----------



## Ludwig (16 Aug 2008)

Forget the cycling. The 100 metres world record by Usain Bolt is what everyone is talking about. The cycling medals are very soft because so few countries compete are able to fund and featherbed their riders with lottery funding like we can. Where are the African and Jamaican riders?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Forget the cycling. The 100 metres world record by Usain Bolt is what everyone is talking about. The cycling medals are very soft because so few countries compete are able to fund and featherbed their riders with lottery funding like we can. Where are the African and Jamaican riders?



Africa and Jamaica?

Just a shot in the dark!


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Aug 2008)

Nice to have ludwig bring a little ray of sunshine into the thread there.

Managed to catch today's action on the highlights at last - great rides, and an unbelievable winning distance by Hoy in the Keirin


----------



## longers (16 Aug 2008)

John the Monkey said:


> Managed to catch today's action on the highlights at last - great rides, and an unbelievable winning distance by Hoy in the Keirin



Same here, really looking forward to seeing lots of Olympic Champions at the Revolution series this winter


----------



## Noodley (17 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> The cycling medals are very soft...



Not as soft as you ye great big jessie...


----------



## 4F (17 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Where are the African and Jamaican riders?



Away bobsleigh training


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Aug 2008)

A great day for British Cycling let's hope we see some more success later today. I'm hoping Victoria will show good form and get a gold as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keith Oates (17 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Forget the cycling. The 100 metres world record by Usain Bolt is what everyone is talking about. The cycling medals are very soft because so few countries compete are able to fund and featherbed their riders with lottery funding like we can. Where are the African and Jamaican riders?



It's strange how some people get enjoyment from obscure ways, glad you're enjoying your fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Fantastic haul today, Hoy and *Co* make it look absolutely effortless.



He wasn't a cyclist, he was a runner, wasn't he! And he's retired, lording it up spmewhere!


----------



## Dayvo (17 Aug 2008)

Ludwig said:


> Forget the cycling. *The 100 metres world record by Usain Bolt is what everyone is talking about.* The cycling medals are very soft because so few countries compete are able to fund and featherbed their riders with lottery funding like we can. Where are the African and Jamaican riders?



NOT HERE IT AIN'T!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Aug 2008)

> Where are the African and Jamaican riders


Where are the African sprinters? Sprinting is entirely dependent on American University Track and Field Scholarships. I think 7 out of the 8 100m finalists were from Caribbean islands.

The disquiet in athletics about the drug abuse amongst Caribbean sprinters makes cycling's concerns over Spain seem trivial. Until very recently, none of the countries (AFAIK) have had any indigenous drug testing facilities, so it relies on visiting officials from WADA or IAAF to do it, but they have to 'liaise' with the country's athletics authority who then tip the athlete off weeks in advance. Warm weather out of season training 'back home' has been under suspicion for years (heavy weights & drugs); on average a Caribbean sprinter can expect to only get one out of competition test in a ten year career and is allowed to miss two!


----------



## theloafer (17 Aug 2008)

wtg team gb..whoooooo


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Aug 2008)

Ignore Ludwig, he's just a rather poor quality troll.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (17 Aug 2008)

> A top Jamaican Olympic team official complained Wednesday that unusually frequent anti-doping tests are upsetting preparations by his nation’s sprinters ahead of Friday’s opening races.
> 
> “We have never seen this level of testing,” Don Anderson, Jamaica’s delegation head, said in a telephone interview one day after men’s 100-meter gold medal contender Asafa Powell said he has been excessively tested. *“It could affect the performance of our athletes.*”



No shoot sherlock!


----------

